# Budget Setup



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

Bought the Mazzer from ebay and gave it a renovation http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28462-Mazzer-SJ-Renovation

Picked up the La Pavoni on Gumtree

Delighted with both.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks great, nice job on the Mazz.


----------



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

Cheers @glevum


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Ooh, matching the kitchen tiles, works really really well!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

love the colour ..... the whole setup looks fantastically late sixties retro


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Fantastic setup, what did you end up spending if you dont mind the ask?


----------



## kbrembo (Nov 27, 2015)

For the Mazzer SJ Grinder, new Burrs,La Pavoni Europiccola, spray paint,sandpaper etc the total cost was £295 for the above setup. (excluding tamper)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just shows what you can get for 'peanuts'!


----------

